# Can't update to 893 without brick



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Everytime I update past 886, I get this error:

Ap fastboot flash mode s (invalid cdt)
0a.61

Battery OK
OK to program

Connect usb
data cable

Invalid cg version (cg: cdt)
Invalid cg version (cg: cdt)

--
At that stage I can't even boot into recovery (holding volume up+down then power), I tried running fixcdt, it makes it so I can boot into recovery, but if I flash anything, I get taken back to the same screen above.

Does anyone know how I can fix this? I've been up all night trying to. Thanks.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

Download this CDT file. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29432364/cdt.bin

Plug the phone in USB and you should already be at the fastboot screen with the cdt failure message.
Then in your folder where you were entering the moto-fastboot commands. Type:
moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin

Then power off the phone and power on. Should be good then.


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

I flashed it no problem, went through this process to revert back to 886 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13682-guide-how-to-receive-otas-again-if-you-are-on-a-leak-proven-working-manual-method/

At the point where I installed 893 and booted, I got the same screen "Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)"


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

You will always get that error if you've been to .901. Which I suspect you have. Just run the method above and you will be good.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

HAX said:


> I flashed it no problem, went through this process to revert back to 886 http://rootzwiki.com...-manual-method/
> 
> At the point where I installed 893 and booted, I got the same screen "Invalid CG Version (CG: cdt)"


Once you get to that screen is when you should do the method above and moto-fastboot the cdt.bin file.


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok, when I got on that screen, I just turned off the phone & rebooted, it works now! Thanks so much for the cdt file, it's what fixed it.


----------

